# EAW



## Archer (Mar 3, 2004)

Just to try and keep the Best Fighters thread about fighters and not EAW...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9&start=105

Kepford's Corsair, you really want me to get it don't you  Are there Lonesome Polecat (White 9) or LA City Limits (White 34 maybe?) skins too?

I got more questions til you convert me yet though 

Out of curiousity, why does it say P-51D in the lower left corner? Were you flying P-51D that close to a Corsair????

Does everyone need the skins for them to show up for them? ie If you have 36 people flying Corsairs, each has one VF-17 skin (Whites 1 to 36) would you see each plane as a separate number, or all the same?

From my understanding their's only a few servers and every gets on those. What restrictions are there? ie Do you need to fly from a cockpit view, no labels, targetting, computer-done padlock views, etc or can you fly HUD view, with labels, padlock views, and anything else that helps you (including a map with your position)?

And also from Best Tank Killer:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45&start=120

Its old though...but really, flight sims are more about the flight models and stuff (that make it a sim and not a game) than graphics. Although I will admit it isn't the best...whats it look like down in the dirt (ie P-47s or F4Us in down low on ground attack)?


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 3, 2004)

Ha Ha i found the EAW thread 8) 

ok FMs and DMs are very very accurate and we still have newbies coming in every day and also oldies drifting back to the game owing to its playability and the constant whining about FB flightmodels...i cant speak for FB as i have only played the demo (which wasnt worth mentioning  ) but i will get it one day as the graphics look good and being a demo its not really relative to what the game is.

If you want a game that is all about seeing the detail on a screw head then EAW is not for you ...but the whole game is in hi res now and is being constantly modded every day by a dedicated group of guys (hex editors-programmers and plane /tank/terrain modders) and it is so far removed from when it was launched as to be a different game.

The biggest drawback at the moment is the amount of points the modders have to play with when making planes as we only half of what FB has ..but it is under discussion to double the points which will put our graphics way up towards FB ..but it will not change the game as a whole..just add eyecandy  and most of the people who play EAW are not phased by this as the current hi res is very nice when in game unless you are constanly pausing and looking at stuff like screw heads  

We have a program called OAW (Online Air Wars) which lets you download all of your mods into and then you launch OAW and select what you want from there..skins-planes-ground objects-skies-terrains-scenarios-cockpit and target locking options-amount of planes in the air-flight models of certain planes (which will select say a BF109E and give it the right armament and flight model or an FW190A4 which will select the the a4 with an 1080m initial climb ratio-553 at sea level-660 at 6000m altitude-2 mg17-2 mgff and 2 mg 151/20) its up to whichever of the 300 plus planes you want to fly including bombers like the ju88 do217 stuka b17 b24 beaufighters etc.

The attraction is that it with 150 plus planes in the air the battles are enormous and you have to keep control of your squadron and your wingman if you are doing a campaign (we have new campaigns coming out with Carrier Air Wars on the way -Spanish Civil War-Nachtjager amongst others)like BoB ..and all the planes are correctly skinned for whatever battle you are doing . 

Online you select whatever skin you want and the other plaers see whatever skin they have loaded..nothing clashes in that way..the only problems are if they have wrong flight models and we get a no launch message on that player who resets.

We can do campaigns or single missions and free for all online but there seems to be about an 8 person limit otherwise it gets laggy(most people have cable now so its getting better) 

There is one guy who is in touch with a lot of the ww2 veterans in the states and he skins there planes that they flew - they love his work and it is good for the memories of these guys ..he also does some of our skies and has been excellent for the game.

The sound effects we have now are bloody unreal the cannon mgs and engine noise are superb and the FW190 series are real recordings so when you are in the 190s it is hard to get out  .Rate of fire and drop of shot has been alterd drastically in the last year and is now very good as is the hit bubble sizes ..to take on B17s at 20000 odd feet with your 190s can be very challenging if you decide you want to survive the mission and get home in one piece.

The things that are missing are searchlights(being worked on) proper 3d clouds..also constantly being looked at but we do have clouds just not as good as FB or Lomac ... To get up to date with where EAW is at the moment is a fair bit of downloading but its easy when you have people to point you in the right direction  

If you want a sim that flys well..stalls well..shoots well....gives you over 300 planes..and you get your ass shot off every now and again even if you are a veteran gamer ..one where you need to fly good or die and lose your wingie and the mission plus have good immersion /radio chatter and pretty good graphics ..especially medium distance which is lacking in other games..then you will love EAW.

Its the feel of the game as a whole that keeps people coming back to it and the constant updating.

cheers 

pic below is an early mission by SG2 on its way to wake up the russian front line.(my pics are a bit jaggy perhaps becuase i just snap them straight out of game and then jpeg them with no editing or cleaning up)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 3, 2004)

where can i buy/download eaw? im starting to get interested...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah me too, sounds good 8)


----------



## Crazy (Mar 4, 2004)

all hail the screw head!!!


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 4, 2004)

nice pic Crazy...must be IL2 going by the terrain..does IL2 have any user made terrains or just the default? Our Mustang is not nearly that pretty.


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 4, 2004)

The game is available at several game sites on the net and also in most pc/game shops..it should only be around 5$ or cheaper ...and is sold also in a three pack with Falcon and Gunship think...hey for 5 bucks its worth a go 8) and not being a system hog it will be as smooth as a babys butt


----------



## Crazy (Mar 4, 2004)

no user-made terrain, but we don't really need it. i'm satisfied with th terrain we have 8) 

That's one ugly P-51


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 4, 2004)

Hmm,

I wish I could get EAW for $5.00. Don't think so. Besides which I have an AMD 166 (read Intel 360) with 114 mb of ram.

Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 4, 2004)

if i can find it ill try to get it since itll run perfect on my pc


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Crazy ..just out interest ..how many flight sims have you played? and what ones (i have played manymainly Rowans BoB Lomac and EAW) .

I have seen the water in IL2 is exceptional but the terrain is pretty average...the terrain from EAW has actually been swapped into the correct format for Strike Fighters Project 1 . At least we have one thing better then hey


----------



## Archer (Mar 5, 2004)

I've heard (never tested/seen) that the terrain is IL2 and FB isn't accurate, which for a sim is pretty stupid IMO. At least when I fly in the Solomons I can identify some of the larger islands/islands I fly over a lot 
I know where I am and I can use real world maps to navigate, which makes getting the maps easier (the guy that normally makes them just uses some MS atlas program).


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 5, 2004)

I have only seen the IL2 demo terrain in my demo and hopefully it was far improved...the EAW terrain covers the full European battlefield as well as seperate Desert maps and a Battle of Britain map which show all airfields and towns in correct places ..there is something like 15-20 different terrains covering scenarios and seasons like winter /russian hard winter/sEurope summer-Autumn -Spring and mediteranean .

They look a lot better than the FB terrain but the FB ground objects are better from what ive seen.

This one of Von Obens summer terrains he made last year but it has a 4 year old cloud set in the pic and and old 3d model 109 which has been updated .


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 5, 2004)

One thing about EAW that is sweet is the way the skies are rendered...it caprtures the colours really well and you get really sweet sunrises and sunsets 8)


----------



## Crazy (Mar 6, 2004)

> Hey Crazy ..just out interest ..how many flight sims have you played?




I started out with Red Baron II (ahh, the good old days), moved on to CFS1, CFS2, IL-2 Original, and IL-2 FB (and all the patches that entails  )


I also have MS98 and MS2004, but those don't really count..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

i got CFS2, did you finish both campains?


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 6, 2004)

ah yes the old Red Baron...apparently its had a new life booted into it recently ..we just had a squad move from Baron to EAW and they are now setting up as JG51 so we are looking at some action once they learn how to fly the new fangled machines  

I had CFS1 but then gave it away when i got EAW  

Crazy would it be possible if you could put up some IL2 pics of the FW190D9 ..a nice top on shot and a three quarter front view? Im interested to see how good it looks. 

cheers


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 6, 2004)

PLEEEEEAASSSEEEE  

i have been doing the IL2 demo over the last few days and the night action is superb ..attacking the russian airfields is awesome and now i am definitely getting the game 8)


----------



## Crazy (Mar 6, 2004)

You got it, m8



I'll have it for you tommorrow  Playing IL-2 now would mean I have to take out my Led Zeppelin mp3 disc (which I'm enjoying thoroughly) 




Can't wait to see you in the virtual skies!


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 7, 2004)

Excellent  i have asked around a bit and apparently if i wait 2 weeks The Aces expansion pack will be out with FB for about 80 dollars so its probably worth the wait..what do you get with the aces pack?

Man am i gonna have some questions when i get the game  

I suppose there is an IL2 thread somewhere here..i will go and find it.

cheers


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2004)

I read a review of the Aces expansion, one of the two guys that wrote the review took the Me163 up above 70 000 feet...

The cockpits look amazing, I'm afraid what it'll do to my computer though 

I may need to get it for the summer so I can enjoy my time wrecking armoured columns


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

summer at your house sounds a hoot....................


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

ha i found my hély grail!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Have to look for a picture, then I can show you the graphics for Apache Longbow 2. Okay it is a Helicopter Simulation but either 1 or 2 won the game of the year. I have both Longbow 1 2 as Jane's Longbow Anthology. It really is a good helicopter sim if you have a desire to go out and target Hinds as well as aircraft. Hate the SAM sites though. In one mission in one of the campaigns you have to do a recon over enemy territory without using weapons which is aweful. Keep getting shot-down on that one when I play it. Can be got through with patience and a lot of speed. AH-64D Apache Longbows Rock!!!!


----------

